# Honda stupid talk



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

So I was just told an nsx is far superior to an Skyline and Supra, lol...do I need say more?..he's a honda rice boy..I was told the nsx dominates both in road course and drag...etc..it was just a far superior car...plz..have a laugh, nsx is a capable car but lol..it's a honda, lets get real here


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm sorry man, but i have to agree that your friend is right, altho they dont excel in drag, u may have misquoted, but in road racing they are superior

supra's and skylines are pigs at close to 3500 lbs each, the nsx is a tiny 3000ish in weigh, do the math people


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

true in some aspects, it is a well handling car, prolly the best or one of the best, but you said 0wned lol....lets give all cars some curtosy here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Did you 2 sign up on this forum just to fight? All 3 of those cars are mean, btw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

you know it ...infact, lol, this was all a joke in a sense..but plz, debate .


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

supra owns in the top end
nsx owns in acceleration, road handling
skyline owns acceleration, road handling, but not as much as the nsx  
nuff said


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Ive been a supra man all my life. but i suppose it is a matter of taste. everything i have ever read says that there is better bang for the buck than NSX. and the supra and skyline can be built up to over 1000 hp. i have never seen an NSX with this much. plus the Skyline is AWD


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

ill take the skyline over all of those............


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The NSX is hella wicked on road courses. The Skyline and Supra are beefy monsters but unfortunatley weigh a ton. I'd love to have any of these cars.

Btw....a couple of nights ago I ran into a heavy modded 96 twin turbo Supra, I talked to the guy at the light and asked if he wanted to have a run (just for fun). He totally smoked me, I think within 2 seconds he was 4 cars ahead. Oh well, I don't mind taking a dive to the big boys.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Just take this for example. Anyone watch the the japanese GT racing. The NSX is alwyas the winner. It just has a better power to wieght ratio. I dont like them as much as supra's tho. I just love supra's. I never hear the RX7 mentioned. They have the best ratio of them all.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

NSX is too [email protected] expensive (period). Yeah you get a good handling road car, but for the kind of money spent, you should. The supra is a bit of toss-up between the skyline and the NSX. Supra makes good power and has great highway charactersitics (Kinda what's to be expected). The price of the supra is stiff, but acceptable (way less then the NSX). The skyline gives the true meaning of form and function. Being AWD makes you have confidence in the car during wet or adverse conditions. It too is a nasty highway machine and being the heavier of the trio, it still makes the others sweat. It is Japan's grand daddy of performance and Europeans adore this car as well. Hands down, I'll go with the skyline.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

NSX is way overpriced. However, the only reason it isnt a dyno or drag queen like the other two is because its the only one that is naturally aspirated.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

the nsx is nice and all, but $89,000 for 290hp...no thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

My $.02.
The titanium rods are enough to make me want an NSX. BTW, put a turbo kit on the NSX and then it owns all. I really like all three cars, but wish Nissan would have brought the Skyline here. I have to give the nod to the other two for that reason. My dad had a Supra, but too heavy to really be a fun car to throw around. More luxury speed than sports car.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

FLSpecV said:


> *My $.02.
> The titanium rods are enough to make me want an NSX. BTW, put a turbo kit on the NSX and then it owns all. *


I agree on the titanium rods thing.....they are cool......BUT.....

I have a video of a Turboed NSX getting walked HARD by a bolt-on ZO6............don't fuck with a Vette from a roll...........even Supra's have problems there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Don't get me wrong.*

I am an import guy all the way, but for those ducks my $$$ would be spent on a ZO6!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

for that much money i'd have me a '03 cobra and have an ass load of money left over to have a ga16de powered car that could run w/my cobra


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

did we all see the video over at www.se-r.net where a 200sx walks a nsx at the 1/4 mile. if it had a v8 or f/i, i would give the nsx some props, but it get none. and for the record, AWD owns.

Brian


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Anyway*



TUNED200 said:


> *did we all see the video over at www.se-r.net where a 200sx walks a nsx at the 1/4 mile. if it had a v8 or f/i, i would give the nsx some props, but it get none. and for the record, AWD owns.
> 
> Brian *


That's BS, sure ANY car can potentially beat another in a straight line. Take both of those cars to the road course and see what happens. Not giving the NSX credit because it's not the fastest 1/4 mile car is not paying attention to what the car is meant to do. 

As for AWD owns, again, take it to the track, only the BEST AWD cars OWN. Read Skyline and Porsche. Many other AWD cars have no greater advantage on a road course versus a well sorted FWD car or a rear wheel drive car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

*Im Sorry but please read*

The Skyline dominates over the other two when it comes to top performance out of all the three supercars. Unlike others who are all talk I will tell WHY.

First to address the weight. Not a factor. compare torque/weight specs: these specs came from nsx.com a reliable source for nsx specs and skylinegtr.com also a reliable source for skyline information.

Nsx for 3.2 model (the best model):
Horsepower: 290 @ 7100 
Torque (lb.-ft. @ rpm: 224 @ 5500 
3164 lbs

Skyline r34:
Horsepower 277 bhp @ 6800 rpm
Torque 293 lb-ft @ 4400 rpm
3306 lbs

the torque to weight ratio is is a lot higher for the skyline which means that it is quicker. and the difference in weight is only 142 lbs. Not some 500 lbs that people are reporting. get your numbers straight please.

track specs. The skyline is all-wheel drive READ *All-Wheel Drive*. This is the order from worst to best on handling in the racing world: Front engine, fwd; front engine, Rwd; mid-engine, rwd (acura); front engine, AWD (skyline); mid engine, AWD. there are also rear engine cars, but too few to matter. that isnt the point here.

The Skyline is technologically superior to the nsx, with the ability to change the torque ratio in the front and rear tires, it can act like a full fledged AWD or RWD car depending.

The JGTC - Do you want to know why the supras have been winning THIS year. well, if you had followed the races more carefully, you would know that the winning car is given extra weight for every win. This even carries over into the start of the next season. In past years, the Nismo-Pennzoil (sp?) has won the championship twice, and one of those being just last year (2001) if they haven't won first place in the championship, then they won second. Never have they done worse than that. And this is with all the extra weight. toyota teams, and mugen teams cannot keep the pace. oh yeah, and the Supras have NOT been winning consistently, something i thought should be mentioned

If you do not believe me, which many will, then you must believe the people of Japan. Popular belief, general consensus, and demand shows that the Skyline GT-R R34 is the numero uno car to own and drive - the envy of all sports car lovers, and on every boy's wish list. Read a japanese car magazine in actual Japanese (not super street, or whatever the U.S. import magazines are, im talking the real mccoy.) You will see they compare everything to the skylines. It sets the limits, and defines what performance is. go to kazaa and download a video from the vtec group in japan of a race between the japanese super stars. the r34 starts in the back of the group and finishes second in this 8 lap race only behind the rx7 which started out in front. The nsx was nowhere to be seen and the type-s zero model started in the front. supras were not present heh

Ive completely disregarded supras. Good cars, can't complain, however the skyline is better. if you want i will tell why, but I hate honda/acura with a passion - the NSX is old school and hasnt changed in design in the past 10 years. 10 years too long. i dont think ive ever seen a 1000+hp acura, but all too many skylines that hit this number with ease.

no competition - it is as easy as that. ive got hard facts, dont just say "well the nsx is better in handling." uh, i doubt people here have actually driven one. so dont say it unless you have. all the above is straight from the book.

im done here


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Just a couple things about your post......

People that have actually weighed a Skyline GT-R with a full tank of gas (as curb weights are normally reported), see figures around 3500lbs for the R34 GT-R VSpec. 3306lbs is a BASE weight for an unoptioned GT-R (not V Spec) with nothing in the trunk, no floor mats etc.. Most manufacturers report this way. This is why the Sentra SE-R Spec V weighs 2708lbs according to Nissan, but 2750-2800 with a full tank of gas and some options.

Also.......you can argue all day, but torque to weight ratios are a worse indicator of acceleration than Hp to weight. Remember, hp is a function of the WORK that torque does. Therefore it gives a better idea of how fast a car is....especially at higher speeds.

Also.....yes, the R34 is faster around a track than an NSX or a Supra, but for sheer roll-on punch, both will walk on the GT-R. The very same videos you pointed at show this........every time the GT-R is behind either NSX on the short straight at Tsukuba, the Honda walks slowly away........and Supra's (US Spec ones anyway) are faster.

I agree that the GT-R, especially the R34 is a technical tour-de-force that is VERY hard to match around a circuit or in a standing start drag race (especially when modded), but there are quite a few circumstances where the GT-R will lose.......

Just pointing a few things out (although I DO agree with you overall).


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Im Sorry but please read*



> i dont think ive ever seen a 1000+hp acura, but all too many skylines that hit this number with ease.


F/I, F/I, oh, and did I mention F/I?



> I hate honda/acura with a passion


I guess thats what it comes down to.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the skyline isnt exaclty cheap either. have you priced a new skyline lately???????


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismo_flyer said:


> *but I hate honda/acura with a passion*












I found a TRAITOR!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

SuperHonda licks donkey testicles.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SNot that bad. I haven't been there that long


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If you want a real general Honda site, go to www.honda-tech.com If you like Accords, go to www.accordinglydone.com where I am an administrator.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

*im glad u agree*



Wont Be Beat said:


> *SuperHonda licks donkey testicles. *


 im glad u agree.. most hondas suck for that matter..


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

FLSpecV said:


> *
> I really like all three cars, but wish Nissan would have brought the Skyline here. *


I would rather it stay in japan and be bad ass then come to the states and be a washed up POS version. lancers have always been pretty bad ass, but the one here was a joke. (Yeah i know we are supposed to be getting an evo.)


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *I would rather it stay in japan and be bad ass then come to the states and be a washed up POS version. lancers have always been pretty bad ass, but the one here was a joke. (Yeah i know we are supposed to be getting an evo.) *


i agree, the skyline is a legend when its in japan, and i fear that in the US it'll be beat by more cars and skyline wont have that impact in its name anymore.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

the nsx is a sleek car, thats why it can run so fast. but i would but money on it saying a stock nsx cant run at high speeds for long. thats when the v6 would burn up. i know, i have a 4 cyl, and i know it cant run at 140 for long, egt's get high.

the reason i say awd owns is because it is more pratical. go to the track with a high horsepower fwd, awd and rwd car(1/4 mile) and look at the amount of time spent switching tires. that sucks. on a road course, i have no clue, since i have never been on a road course.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

having been a pasanger in a NSX 91' Got to say its scary ass hell going from 0-nuts in your mouth. I have never seen a skyline driven but from being on some other forum's and An American testament from a soldier stationed in Japan that stated" the Skyline was king", Over Supra and Nsx? If you ask me if we were all lucky enough to own one who gives crap? But just add water you know the AWD skyline owns!:cheers: 
www.cardomain.com/id/ramonsjc


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

with the price of the NSX id rather go for a Porsche.It might not be as beefy as the NSX but its the badge...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nsx is prety dope, my buddy has one, its turbo charged, thing feel stiff in handeling and accelerates evenly, for 50k for a used one its a bargain. A NSX just ran a 7.7 in Bakersfield on sunday at the battle fo the imports lol, who said they can't be fast?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

An NSX can be had for $25,000 these days.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Overall performance, most people here rate the Skyline GTR above the NSX - for tunability, 4WD (when it's needed) and it's well proven track record. That said, the NSX is an excellent car (it's own right) and I have to say it certainly has a much more "Supercar feel" to it - sleek, low down, mid engined etc. 

That isn't to say that the GTR doesn't look as good - it looks absolutely bad-ass IMHO, and I personally would have a GTR over an NSX given the choice...

I think this is illustrated by the fact there are WAY MORE GTR's on the road here (Japan) compared to NSX's.

My point is, they are both excellent cars...

Just my 2 yens worth!

Keep Smiling

Dave

Bayside Blue R34 GT-V (this months NPM cover car! Yay!!! )


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> *
> Bayside Blue R34 GT-V (this months NPM cover car! Yay!!! ) *


Demon Dave, I dont think I like you....  j/k


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> *Bayside Blue R34 GT-V (this months NPM cover car! Yay!!! ) *



ooooooo can I have a ride????
that is whenever I make it to Japan...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

*Powered by Honda*

The Skyline is the most technologically advanced, the Supra gets the "most common" award, and the NSX gets the Crown! The NSX has "pimp factor" I guarantee you will get more looks and have more FUN in an NSX. It's Exotic, but not unseen, and it's faster! Got VTEC?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

So the skyline isn't exotic??? I guess that's why I've seen countless nsx's but not one skyline in real life. Got VTEC?? Please, vtec is the most overrated piece of technology out today, just about every car manufacturer has their version, most of which are better than vtec anyway. The skyline and nsx both run around a 13 flat, so it's more of a driver's race. I've never driven any of them, so I can't say which is more fun to drive, and unless you have, neither can you.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *So the skyline isn't exotic??? I guess that's why I've seen countless nsx's but not one skyline in real life. Got VTEC?? Please, vtec is the most overrated piece of technology out today, just about every car manufacturer has their version, most of which are better than vtec anyway. The skyline and nsx both run around a 13 flat, so it's more of a driver's race. I've never driven any of them, so I can't say which is more fun to drive, and unless you have, neither can you. *



Hey, E-Z Homes. My Point Exactly, "The NSX. It's Exotic, but not unseen"..... Although I have seen lots of Skylines in person, only ONE of those was on the street and the rest were "race-only" or "show-only" I have driven and riden in two diff. NSX's and every time i had to remind myself to breath, while trying to concentrate on shifting and aiming. I'm sure the feeling would be the "similar" in a GTR but how many of us will EVER know?
Here is a list of Webster's synonyms for Exotic: "alluring, avant-garde, bizarre, colorful, curious, different, enticing, external, extraneous, extraordinary, extrinsic, far out, fascinating, foreign, glamorous, imported, introduced, kinky, naturalized, not native, outlandish, outside, peculiar, peregrine, romantic, strange, striking, unfamiliar, unusual, way out."
NO-- RARE is not listed.
yes the skyline is rare but not exotic, not like the NSX anyway.
It's Honda's Ferrari... nuff said

ps. WOW... you nissan guys get pretty defensive when it comes to VTEC! Maybe that's because everysingle one of you guys has been SPANKED by it at least once in your life! haha And Yes, it is about time the rest of the Auto Industry caught on

.peace.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Spanked by a vtec...are you kiding me. get a life.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've never been beaten by a honda or acura, nuff said. Not that there aren't any out there that can beat me, but I've raced my share of the almighty VTECs and not one has stood a chance. More like, Got Torque?

"Here is a list of Webster's synonyms for Exotic: alluring, avant-garde, bizarre, colorful, curious, different, enticing, external, extraneous, extraordinary, extrinsic, far out, fascinating, foreign, glamorous, imported, introduced, kinky, naturalized, not native, outlandish, outside, peculiar, peregrine, romantic, strange, striking, unfamiliar, unusual, way out."

last time I checked, the skyline is more: bizarre, different, foreign, imported, not native, outside, unfamiliar, and unusual than the nsx. All the other adjectives rely on opinions. So I guess that would make the skyline more exotic.


What are you even doing on this forum? Normally I welcome people with other makes and models of cars because they normally have valuable input on things we may not have noticed, etc. But you just try to flame us about being slow when your almighty accord is no better.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

*"In My Opinion"*



sr20dem0n said:


> *I've never been beaten by a honda or acura, nuff said. Not that there aren't any out there that can beat me, but I've raced my share of the almighty VTECs and not one has stood a chance. More like, Got Torque?
> 
> "Here is a list of Webster's synonyms for Exotic: alluring, avant-garde, bizarre, colorful, curious, different, enticing, external, extraneous, extraordinary, extrinsic, far out, fascinating, foreign, glamorous, imported, introduced, kinky, naturalized, not native, outlandish, outside, peculiar, peregrine, romantic, strange, striking, unfamiliar, unusual, way out."
> 
> ...


...I'm not trying to flame anybody, and I never said my accord was "Almighty" either. You are right, it ALL relies on Opinions. That is what forums are all about, right. Am I supposed to state "In My Opinion..." before every post I make? On top of that, this thread is in the "Nissan vs. All" AND it is named "Honda Stupid Talk" so anyways... I didn't expect you guys (sr 2.slow demon, and Jonny Blaze) to get so butthurt. It's supposed to be in fun. Think of it this way, Atleast I have some respect for u nissan guys, it's not like you are trying to make a Neon or a Cavalier "fast" those are the guys who really have if ruff!


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

If anyone has seen Nissan's MID4 you would know where Honda got their design for the NSX from.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

i saw a civic with a b20 get smoked by an explorer sport today. cant say that about any nissan. btw, skyline is my pic. supras suck. nsx is nice.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

I've seen Nissans get smoked by various trucks.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *An NSX can be had for $25,000 these days. *


And an imported legalized R32 GT-R can be had for $20,000-23,000.
http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/ps_cars.phtml

All three are good cars and thats the bottem line. 

We already have the skyline here, its called the infiniti G35. We will never get a GT-R in the way that Japan had it. Nissan is contenplating releasing a GT-R that is seperate from the skyline body in the US with either the ever so boring VQ35DE in twin turbo (ala 300zx) or a big honkin V-8.

Toyota its planing on re-releasing a Supra that would be strikingly similar to the 350Z (coupe, heavy, and a very boring N/A V-6)

I'm suprized Honda even still makes the NSX, the design is really old but its still the only "supercar" availible in the US that you can get brand new.

Personally, i would import a skyline simply because it has gotten so cheap since the days of MotoRex monopoly. Plus the skyline is way more pimpin than either of the other two.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> BTW, put a turbo kit on the NSX and then it owns all[/quot]
> OMG really??? That's the stupidest fucking arguement I've ever heard. The NSX cost more than both of those cars already, but if you spend even more it might be even, or...gasp... slightly faster than the other STOCK cars???? please die.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh and


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Adam said:


> *a fucking NA GA16DE can run a 15.8 last I heard, *


nah NA ga16de's are slow, like 17's at the fastest stock. A stock NA sr20de can run around a 15.8, unless it's the b15 chassis then it's more like 16.0 stock.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Did I say stock?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

good point


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Both Wes and Motivational1 are running 15.8's or better NA right now. And that's with full interior and all that shit.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Ban Yourself Bitch*



Adam said:
 

> *I've never lost to a Honda in my life. and who the fuck are you to talk
> 
> That is fucking pathetic. You are making fun of us when a stock SE-R could kick your ass? You're mom obviously missed you with the coathanger a few times before you forced your way out. Christ, a fucking NA GA16DE can run a 15.8 last I heard, and you;re talking shit with your lightning fast 15.6.....? Ohhh we best be scurred huh? I think I've really had enough of your shit, but before I ban you, feel free to try and get some worthless shots in, it will be worth the laughs for me to wait till tomorrow. *



This guy really really hurt my feelings  I'm going back to Honda-Tech.com they are friendly over there. Does anybody have any tissues that I can borrow? i need to dry my eyes.
By the way, I never ever said anything about my car... I dont even have VTEC dumbass! It sounds like you need to get laid man, you sound a little on edge. I can hook you up with some girls numbers, oh wait... I forgot, you like to take it up the ASS!
...the reason you never lost to a Honda in your life if because YOU DONT EVEN RACE DO YOU

Best quote: vtechvoodoo: "we'll leave you alone if you papercut your nutsack"

"...I'm not trying to flame anybody, and I never said my accord was "Almighty" either. You are right, it ALL relies on Opinions. That is what forums are all about, right. Am I supposed to state "In My Opinion..." before every post I make? On top of that, this thread is in the "Nissan vs. All" AND it is named "Honda Stupid Talk" so anyways... I didn't expect you guys (sr 2.slow demon, and Jonny Blaze) to get so butthurt. It's supposed to be in fun. Think of it this way, Atleast I have some respect for u nissan guys, it's not like you are trying to make a Neon or a Cavalier "fast" those are the guys who really have if ruff!"

Man this was really a big waste of my time


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, maybe I overreacted a little
:cheers:

It had been a loooong day.
I forgot I was supposed to keep my rage for places like clubsi.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Just remember, this section is Nissan vs All and it states "for all you trash talkers" and also this thread is titled Honda stupid talk....So there's already some hate on our part so just let the honda guy write his peace. I'm sure that the more we get pissed the better he feels...so chill. By the way he's really not a bad guy!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm fine now, I think its kinda amusing really at this point.

hint: :cheers: went to happy hour yesterday


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Yokomaku said:


> *So I was just told an nsx is far superior to an Skyline and Supra, lol...do I need say more?..he's a honda rice boy..I was told the nsx dominates both in road course and drag...etc..it was just a far superior car...plz..have a laugh, nsx is a capable car but lol..it's a honda, lets get real here *


 And back to the original issue. What grade of Skyline are we comparing? If it happened to be a GTR V Spec it would dominate!


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Ban Yourself Bitch*



NorCalRacer1 said:


> *This guy really really hurt my feelings  I'm going back to Honda-Tech.com they are friendly over there. Does anybody have any tissues that I can borrow? i need to dry my eyes.
> By the way, I never ever said anything about my car... I dont even have VTEC dumbass! It sounds like you need to get laid man, you sound a little on edge. I can hook you up with some girls numbers, oh wait... I forgot, you like to take it up the ASS!
> ...the reason you never lost to a Honda in your life if because YOU DONT EVEN RACE DO YOU
> 
> ...


Hey NorCalRacer, You sound a little butthurt. Do they have KY over there at HondaTech? You do seem a bit preoccupied with butts & "taking it up the ass"

Look man, just come out of the closet. There is therapy available if you're scared.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*The Truth Hurts*

*Don't post the same exact thing in two threads, and check your other post to see why it was dumb to even bring this up* - Adam


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Holy shit... Some things never change. I can't believe a thread like this is still alive. This thread started on 12-5-2002. Fuckin ha ha.. 

Oh, and if you kids didn't know already... two wheels is funner than 4. Just an inside tip for ya


----------

